# Crysis Demo Publicly Available Later Today



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone who has been unsuccessful in getting the Crysis demo using FilePlanet should be glad to hear that the demo will be publicly available to everyone in just over 12 hours (12 hours and 47 minutes as I write this). An in-official site which is counting down to the launch can be found here, although the servers will probably struggle to cope with demand at first given that Crysis is one of the most anticipated games so far this year, so it may be worth waiting for a few external sites to start hosting the demo. Anyone who has already ordered Crysis via EA should be able to download the demo already via EA's downloader.

*Update:* Unfortunately EA has decided to delay the public release by an extra day, so it's now going to be released tomorrow. Sorry for the disappointment, from a quick look it seems the delay could be linked to issues with the 24 hour exclusive for customers purchasing Crysis via the EA Store.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Weer (Oct 26, 2007)

*Eagerly awaits the benchmarks*


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

so ive got to fight with thousands of other people at midnight tonight to get Crysis!! i know ill be wainting for ages but ill wait!! missed the first download window by a couple of minutes so ill jump at the chance to get this one!!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2007)

our download servers will be ready. just need to get the file fast enough. also ordered another server but wont be here in time i think


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Any ideas how big the demo will be? I could probably put it up on my server...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Any ideas how big the demo will be? I could probably put it up on my server...



Think it's two GB or so... which means unless your server can cope with 100GB+ in one the space of a few hours you'll have some problems.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

lol Ben it would kill a normal server with the amount of people wanting to download this, the next few days is gonna be hell as Crysis gets jacked from every foothold on the net, something is gonna happen with Crysis in the next few days that EA is going to regret. and i see more delays. just wait and see


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Meh. my server can probably handle it. Expect it tomorrow though, I doubt I'll be able to download 2GB with the demand it'll be under... I'll let my rig run all night though. Than I just need to let it upload at a slow 50kpbs. Unless W1zzard would like to use my server as an official TPU mirror?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

your better off getting your version of it first, could be a lot of hassle getting it aswell, the countdown timer has gone nuts too, it doesnt have a clue when downloads commence!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'll dl my version tonight. I'm just saying, it'll be a pain in the ass uploading it, because I can only upload at 50kpbs, and my connection likes to drop. HOWEVER... I can do a torrent release.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 26, 2007)

its pushed back one day guys damn EA i knew it its allways the same shit over and over again

i hope some one make a torrent if some here pre-order it can u send me thos file PM me  thx


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

That's 1am tomorrow morning for me now... damn counter.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> That's 1am tomorrow morning for me now... damn counter.



yea then on that time everone jump happy on servers and the servers colapse all


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

And then a hero emerges who releases it via torrent to TPU. And me... also, I have the demo, I think. 1GB. Maybe fake. Want me to release it? I don't know... it's not like my rig can run Crysis.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2007)

my counter has 10 min left?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 26, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> my counter has 10 min left?



One day and ten minutes, it's been delayed until midday tomorrow (GMT).


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

Go for it Ben, add it as a torrent would be great to get it that way!!



AphexDreamer said:


> my counter has 10 min left?



something is not quite right with your timer then, mine down to 23 hours and 7 mins


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

And the 1 day at the side you didn't see...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

OK. Gimme a while to set up my firewall to let it through with no hiccups.

I CANNOT BE HELF RESPONSIBLE FOR IT. I HAVE NOT RAN IT (come on, it's not like I can play with my rig). USE AT YOUR OWN RISK. Making torrent and firewall exceptions now. Then router needs configurating. I'll release it when that's done.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

W1zzard, if you read this, may I use the TPU tracker, if it works? Make it exclusive...


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 26, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> our download servers will be ready. just need to get the file fast enough. also ordered another server but wont be here in time i think



If  I get  it before  you  W1zzard   , I  will  upload   it  to  you...I  have  a   1Mbps upload  so ya  you  know.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm getting it on torrent DNA, that means you can upload. Just as soon as you download it from me, because I have what I think is the demo. Obviously, I can't say, I havn't ran it (System Specs)


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> OK. Gimme a while to set up my firewall to let it through with no hiccups.
> 
> I CANNOT BE HELF RESPONSIBLE FOR IT. I HAVE NOT RAN IT (come on, it's not like I can play with my rig). USE AT YOUR OWN RISK. Making torrent and firewall exceptions now. Then router needs configurating. I'll release it when that's done.



cool nice work!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Now transferring it to this rig. I stored it on a spare HDD in a rig down my mates, I did'nt have enough HDD space at that time. Anyway, expect it as soon as the file is fully here. Knowing my luck, I'll be able to release it just before the official release.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

sweet, thanks ben


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

No problem. I'm going offline for a while, to see if the transfer will speed up.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Now transferring it to this rig. I stored it on a spare HDD in a rig down my mates, I did'nt have enough HDD space at that time. Anyway, expect it as soon as the file is fully here. Knowing my luck, I'll be able to release it just before the official release.



if  its  liget   let  me know and  we  can  arrange  somthing  when  I get out  of  work about  10  hours  from  now.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

just turn off all your bandwidth munching tools like Messenger, browsing the forums only uses minimal connection therefore shouldn't cause any trouble what-so-ever


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

OK. Only things now working that use my connection is this, transfer, and downstairs computer. I'm going to see if I can get me top priority bandwidth on the router, BRB.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 26, 2007)

lol....Ben Clarke...your  the  BEST


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh am I now? 



No, I'm not.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

hahaha the BEST could get you the whole game!! he's just doing a huge favour!!


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 26, 2007)

It  would  be  nice  to  see  TPU have  it as  one  of the first places  to  download  ...It would  create  a  huge  footprint


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

just shows that we can keep up with the rest of the planet


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

It'll be a trackler-less torrent by the looks of it. Unless someone knows the TPU tracker URL? If not, I just have to hope the DHT network wil work...


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

it should do, as long as say my connection doesn't lose scent of yours then should be totally fine, if not then your going to have to get the tracker because i cant be bothered trying to connect to you to get 10 maybe 20 megs of data to lose you then find you to get another 10MB to lose you again, so annoying when that happens


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

In that case, we need Dan or W1z. I believe Dan has his own server we might use as a tracker?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

it would help. allow more users to access the torrent and if need be can be used to allow queuing!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Sod queuing, that's what seeders are for.

On another note, I f**king hate it when my mate starts playing online games...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm... if it keeps transfer at current rate, we should have the torrent by maybe 9:30 my time.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

GMT all good, means i may be able to play it come breakfast ....... or maybe not


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

It all depends on how much the TPU community seeds, and whether or not I can sleep tonight with my system on. It makes a helluva lot of noise. But I'll try.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

u betta keep it on, cos i dont wanna wake up in the morning to find you turned off at 2 a.m. oh if you did that i wouldnt be happy


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

lol... Don't worry, I just got permission from my mum to download it tonight. Screw that, I'm uploading tonight. Not downloading.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

UPDATE: If the rate stays as it is, since it just went up (I think he stoped playing games...) than it'll be avavilable in little over 5 hours. If it goes down again, you need to wait 8 hours.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

so at latest 9pm then


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks that way at the moment.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

good good, ill keep my eyes open then, just remember when your done to post the link!! ive forgotten to do that before


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol.... don't worry, I will.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

i have a small problem lol. yes im getting my kicks browsing the net and posting on the forums but when you have a kitten your attention gets diverted, i have a 5 month old kitten called Gizmo who loves being a pest, i try to type, she helps, i move the mouse, she attacks the cursor, so any apologies on bad spelling, its my cat.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 26, 2007)

@ben clarke

is the demo only 1gb damn thats small the worst demo i played is 2gb stranglehold 

i will try where is d/l link and thank you for ur work


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Well like I said, I havn't tried it, my system won't run Crysis, I intended to give the key away to the first person who PM'ed me, but no-one did. So I dled it instead.

So this may not be the demo, since my mate has a habit of replacing files. But it sure could be.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Well like I said, I havn't tried it, my system won't run Crysis, I intended to give the key away to the first person who PM'ed me, but no-one did. So I dled it instead.
> 
> So this may not be the demo, since my mate has a habit of replacing files. But it sure could be.




oh you ment the Beta right thats cool if u dont want the key i have a friend thats searching for one i u dont want it can u keep me in ur thougeds


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

I used the key to download it. I'm not sure whether it was from there, or some friends in the uh... "H" circle.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought this demo was only for people who have pre ordered Crysis, then 24 hours after this one has been released they give it to the public?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Who cares? It's still a demo.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 26, 2007)

Not if you can't get to it.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I thought this demo was only for people who have pre ordered Crysis, then 24 hours after this one has been released they give it to the public?



That is the impression I had.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

but if you have it it still can be accessed it WAS meant for only those who had pre-ordered it but something went horribly wrong in EA's T'internet domain and somehow those who never had a pre order could get their hands on it, thats why they released the public version, so thank them for being idiots


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

CRAP! My mate just deleted it on his system! It cancelled the download!!! I will kill him..... I guess I'll have to release it tomorrow, after I download this one.... sorry guys 

I'll keep looking to see if I can find another torrent of a working one.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

I WILL get a torrent out though. Be it today if I can find the EA leak, or tomorrow. I will get it out.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 26, 2007)

10-26-2007, 01:20 AM


Batou1986 said:


> dont hold your breath remember it is ea that where dealing with an they stick by there word about 1~5 % of the time



 damn i must be able to predict the future or somthing


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

you do know finding a leak now before the release is going to be a right pain in the backside


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah... I could pre-ordfer on the EA site now, but I only just have enough money, and I kinda want to spend that on an upgrade...


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

and not a game you cant play


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Can, did a test on system requirements lab. I pass the minimum, but fail the recommended.


----------



## mikey8684 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well this is just shit ... innit ... LOL

Oh well as excited as I am for the SP demo and Sandbox 2 ... I just started to DL the PS2 version of Guitar Hero III so ima be very occupied until crysis so time will fly ....


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Can, did a test on system requirements lab. I pass the minimum, but fail the recommended.



hehehe still bette than mine, if just FAILED


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 26, 2007)

on incrysis alot op guys are talking that the demo runs crappy on fast hardware and that kind of stuff 

but it cant be worst than the beta i think


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah man the games all buggy like im running it on 700 crossfired x1950's an im only gettin like 723,456,000 FPS man that sucks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2007)

i found a torrent,its 1.78gb,slow tho'


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

tigger: pm me a link plz? I'll release it when I dl it to the general public.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

by the time you will have downloaded it through a torrent i could have set up a public download after getting it off EA!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

You're getting it from EA?

EDIT: Thanks tig


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2007)

ygpm ben?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

im gonna get it later, im a sneaky git on the internet, ill find it before EA release it, i always do. as soon as i get it 100% i will be giving links out


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

ihpm. and im dling.

EDIT: wtf no seeders????


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

tigger, we may have a problem with this... only 2% is available.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

techa techa techa!! im awaiting source, ah here he comes, plug in USB S-ATA, magic Crysis!! or i could download the new version to see what the difference is!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Fuse-Wire: I take it you have the demo? PM me a link so I can make torrent plz?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

uploading onto pc, i will as soon as i get back in, ill have the Beta and the new one, ill give you the link once i see if it works or not (no point putting up a dud link) so by tomorrow you should get the choice of Beta or the New Beta + version


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

OK... just PM me a link, and I'll torrent it, save you having to do the hard work.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

lol hard work!! sitting in front of a pc is easy!! tell you what ive got the faster connection but to stop problems you can host Beta + torrent and ill host the Beta


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Meh, K.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

what do you mean Meh? would you rather i just hosted them myself, cos i can always be a nasty piece of work and get you to find it yourself!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol, I pretty much always say "Meh". Yeah, I'll help you  I'll host any torrents anyone wants me to.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

well ill PM you when im done then we can individually host the files, therefore everyone who wants a copy from TPU (thats what mines gonna be restricted to) can have access faster than anyone waiting in EA's depressing queue!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 26, 2007)

Im gonna just let this run for the next hour or so, ill be back when the links are ready!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm doing TPU only as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2007)

ive got 5.7% from this torrent,its got 8seeds/47 peers,getting 33-50ish kb/sec.


----------



## substance90 (Oct 26, 2007)

Can someone please PM me a link to the torrent with the demo


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2007)

sent


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> ive got 5.7% from this torrent,its got 8seeds/47 peers,getting 33-50ish kb/sec.



Srange. I got 0 seeders, 2000+ peers.


----------



## Grings (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.01.html
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_169.01.html
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x64_169.01.html

If you have an Nvidia card, dont forget to download these too..


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 26, 2007)

...If you create your own torrent, you will have to upload it to one person at a time . If you do anymore, you will have like 100 peers and no seeds...each peer going at 0.5kb/s . Better off just waiting the day IMO.

Im just gonna wait for my ISP to release it on their site. 1.3mb/s download FTW!


----------



## substance90 (Oct 26, 2007)

Guys, guys this is an old torrent. No wonder it has 0 seeders, the file is an absolute fake, and there are people that have confirmed it.


----------



## Conti027 (Oct 26, 2007)

can i get linky?

Edit: if its fake never mind


----------



## bigboi86 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> I'm getting it on torrent DNA, that means you can upload. Just as soon as you download it from me, because I have what I think is the demo. Obviously, I can't say, I havn't ran it (System Specs)



I really wouldn't recommend sending a file to a bunch of people when you don't even know what it is... 

There is a lot of fake downloads on the web.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 26, 2007)

I heard the one that has been leaked is incomplete, and it will fail to install when it reaches the end.

Somewhere on the EA forums they said people putting the clocks foreward on their PC's to get the download from EA Link already can download it but it won't install for them. I have a feeling this is the same thing. Just everyone be patient and wait for it to come out.

What difference does it make if you play it now or later, the weekend has started now and either way it's not like you have to go to work and leave your precious demo at home.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well if you put your clock forward and then visit the countdown site it does say its released... unfortunately it won't actually let you download, so it's a bit pointless!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Torrent in 45 minutes. Please stand by for transmission.

Where's W1z or Ulryin when you need them? I need to know if I may use TPU's tracker for this...


----------



## mrmonk (Oct 26, 2007)

http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe


enjoy


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Torrent out about an hour ago. Look around for it.


----------



## mrmonk (Oct 26, 2007)

no need for a torrent just posted a direct download link very fast aswell

Im downloading at 1Mb right now should be done in say 5-10 minutes


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

It doesn't matter whether there's any need for a torrent, I said I'd release one and I did. That link was posted 2 hours ago, BTW.


----------



## mrmonk (Oct 27, 2007)

where was it posted 2 hours ago


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 27, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43009


----------



## mrmonk (Oct 27, 2007)

sorry about that  did not know it was posted allready


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

mrmonk said:


> http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe
> 
> 
> enjoy



Hot  damn  dude   ...not  bad  ...not  bad  at  all


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

Omg 1.05MB/Sec.. I would really like a speed like that :O


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Omg 1.05MB/Sec.. I would really like a speed like that :O



TPU  is way  better  I get 1.55+MB  W1zzards the  MAN  and  My 1Mbps  upload  is pretty  good   too

Well  Time to up the  graphics  in the game  to 1080x1920 and see if there is  some torture   to be had


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

Yea but what I mean is.. I can only download at 240kb/s cos that's all I pay for =[

I just spent hours downloading 3DS Max 2008 at this painful speed.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

Dude  that  suxs...I  feel  for  you


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

And it gets capped to 117kb/s after 4pm.. :shadedshu


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

Casheti said:


> And it gets capped to 117kb/s after 4pm.. :shadedshu



I  wouldn't  tolerate  that


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

Unfortunately they can edit the agreement at any time.. so I've got no choice.

They never even told anybody that they brought in this new "traffic shaping" method, people had to find out the hard way.

It's cos I'm on Cable and everyone needs a "fair share of the bandwidth" wah wah wah even though people like me are the ones who use it more than the stupid asses browsing myspace and porn.com


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

Can   we  post  screenies  yet  or  still  NDA


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 27, 2007)

over a meg a second here too!! mmm, what a nice treat for a Friday night after a long week at  work.......you better not dissapoint. It sure has been a heck of a couple of months for games!


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

So DRDNA you're confirming it works?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

Casheti said:


> So DRDNA you're confirming it works?



Yes

I scaned  it  and installed  it  with  COMODO runing  played  it   for two minutes..then  was  drolling  over  a lanparty  expert  thread with a big ole grin and even forgot I installed the darn thing


----------



## Bundy (Oct 27, 2007)

yea does it work anyone?

sorry - cool im 20% downloaded


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

Haha douche.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

IS it OK to post screenies yet????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 27, 2007)

Casheti said:


> So DRDNA you're confirming it works?



It has been confirmed working in this thread:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43009

I'm pretty sure theres no NDA since this is a public demo. NDAs are usually for closed Betas.


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Oct 27, 2007)

1280x720 0AA 16AF
rig on my sig







































end of my x1800 
anyway my system likes 20fps around. 
game has amazing effects. without them its just a ordinary fps game. I'm gonna play full game with that settings.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 27, 2007)

3fps FTW! 1280x1024 textures high, volumetric low, post low, all rest medium
http://img136.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=57085_Crysis.exe_6__122_465lo.jpg

Textures back to medium and it went from slideshow to ok framerates:
http://img174.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=57086_Crysis.exe_7__122_137lo.jpg

Anyone know if ATI is coming up with Crysis quick fix drivers? Don't think it should run that bad on medium, it doesn't look that good compared to bioshock, which ran great (and other games too).

Don't be scared nice little turtle, I won't shoot (well I did..)
http://img169.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=57084_Crysis.exe_4__122_664lo.jpg

Back to tweaking the GFX setting, didn't like enabling AA while gaming


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

If anyone wants to bump their GPU up but cannot with Riva, check out the link at the end of this thread page by me:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42997


Looks to be working, only problem is you can't push your Memory clock over 950(1900). Hmm.....

I knew I shoulda played it first with 163 drivers!


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 27, 2007)

It was actually good : o I though the nanosuit was even ok and I've hated it from what I've seen in videos, but I got my ass kicked couple times in normal already =) Found settings that gave good constant 25-43 framerate for me.


----------



## InitialG (Oct 27, 2007)

OnBoard said:


> It was actually good : o I though the nanosuit was even ok and I've hated it from what I've seen in videos, but I got my ass kicked couple times in normal already =) Found settings that gave good constant 25-43 framerate for me.


I was really surprised at how well it ran, running an 8800gts and e6550 and it didn't seem to go below 30 hardly ever

given that it was a slide show on my amd 3200 and 7800gs I was prepared to only be able to go to medium with my 8800 but it held its own at high.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 27, 2007)

320 or 640mb version and resolution? Would be nice to hear how it runs on someone with 2900pro/xt.

edit: lazy mans way to get firewood =)

<a href="http://img43.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77063_Crysis.exe_10__122_705lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img43.imagevenue.com/loc705/th_77063_Crysis.exe_10__122_705lo.jpg" border="0"></a><a href="http://img172.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77070_Crysis.exe_11__122_664lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img172.imagevenue.com/loc664/th_77070_Crysis.exe_11__122_664lo.jpg" border="0"></a><a href="http://img168.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77072_Crysis.exe_12__122_1021lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img168.imagevenue.com/loc1021/th_77072_Crysis.exe_12__122_1021lo.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## springs113 (Oct 27, 2007)

download speeds of 1.05mb is pretty pathetic to what im use to...well...nowadays


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

1440x900@ max


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 27, 2007)

springs113 said:


> download speeds of 1.05mb is pretty pathetic to what im use to...well...nowadays



http://www.speedtest.net/   go ahead and post a screenie


----------



## AsRock (Oct 27, 2007)

OnBoard said:


> 320 or 640mb version and resolution? Would be nice to hear how it runs on someone with 2900pro/xt.
> 
> edit: lazy mans way to get firewood =)
> 
> <a href="http://img43.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77063_Crysis.exe_10__122_705lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img43.imagevenue.com/loc705/th_77063_Crysis.exe_10__122_705lo.jpg" border="0"></a><a href="http://img172.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77070_Crysis.exe_11__122_664lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img172.imagevenue.com/loc664/th_77070_Crysis.exe_11__122_664lo.jpg" border="0"></a><a href="http://img168.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77072_Crysis.exe_12__122_1021lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img168.imagevenue.com/loc1021/th_77072_Crysis.exe_12__122_1021lo.jpg" border="0"></a>



Max detail AA set to x2( not tryed it at another other yet ) using 1600x1200 runs sweet.  I'm happy..  Was cool running over that tin house lol.


Looks like they done a great job with it   .

EDIT: V High details not available. v card memory limitation ( 512 ) ?.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 27, 2007)

AsRock said:


> Max detail AA set to x2( not tryed it at another other yet ) using 1600x1200 runs sweet.  I'm happy..  Was cool running over that tin house lol.
> 
> 
> Looks like they done a great job with it   .
> ...



man at 1400 by 1050 this game was putting my 1950pro to tears....dear i say stutta...man i cant wait for that rv670....hopefully in xfire too


----------



## springs113 (Oct 27, 2007)

also on my system high detail levels were avaible but that was where i was skipping from time to time...with everything maxed out...high...on vista 64 bit with 2gigs ballistix 150 raptor x... 6420 @ 2.9 and a 1950pro or should i say poor 1950


----------



## springs113 (Oct 27, 2007)

by the way my download is  15741 kb/s and upload is 1370 kb/s and this is on my bros optimum online connection...i have fios....
and i know when i  was downloading it for him on his cable connection.. 1.5 mb/s on my fios i was getting 2.47 mb/s


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 27, 2007)

AsRock said:


> Max detail AA set to x2( not tryed it at another other yet ) using 1600x1200 runs sweet.  I'm happy..  Was cool running over that tin house lol.
> 
> 
> Looks like they done a great job with it   .
> ...



Very High is Vista / DX10 only. Seems DX9 performance is there with plenty =)


----------



## Schmuv (Oct 27, 2007)

Wasnt DX10 supposed to run a lot fast than DX9? Maybe someone running both XP and Vista could post a performance comparison on the demo? Would be very cool!


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 28, 2007)

Well what I've read the DX10 performance isn't there. It does some things faster than DX9, but also adds new stuff (SM4) and byebye goes the performance  This is from another forum:

"8800GTX only runs DX10 @ 15fps (and DX9 in 25-30)"


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 28, 2007)

I was getting 17-30ish fps on max 1024x768 no aa
x1950xt 256
x2 4600
2gig ddr2 800
funny though, when I turn aa on at all I get crazy neon screen. Drivers I guess?
the game does look incredible in some spots though!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2007)

OnBoard said:


> Well what I've read the DX10 performance isn't there. It does some things faster than DX9, but also adds new stuff (SM4) and byebye goes the performance  This is from another forum:
> 
> "8800GTX only runs DX10 @ 15fps (and DX9 in 25-30)"



From my experince and from reading here http://forums.tweakguides.com/showthread.php?p=75394#post75394, the only time DX10 makes a performance impact is when you put your settings on very high, but lets say you have DX10 and DX9 both on all high settings then their is really no performance diffrence and they both look the same.


----------

